# U-HAUL PICK UPS



## -2-5-3-

I NEED TO RENT A U-HAUL PICK UP TRUCK TO HAUL MY CAR TO A SHOW $20 A DAY IS NO SWEAT BUT THE MILES ARE GOING TO KILL ME. DO THEY HAVE SOMETHING TO PREVENT YOU FROM DISCONNECTING THE SPEEDOMETER?


----------



## monte88

yup they do..dont even try and mess with it..


----------



## draarong2004

here's an idea, get some big arse tires and rims for it


----------



## 816customshop

yep a seal , but they genrally dont look until the milage dosent look kosher


----------



## bigsexy408

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jul 5 2005, 01:52 PM
> *here's an idea, get some big arse tires and rims for it
> [snapback]3366623[/snapback]​*


24" on a uhaul? lol why dont you just go to rent a car spot like avis or something


----------



## draarong2004

> _Originally posted by bigsexy408_@Jul 5 2005, 03:54 PM
> *24" on a uhaul? lol why dont you just go to rent a car spot like avis or something
> [snapback]3366632[/snapback]​*


because he needs to haul his car, and the bigger the rims and tires, the less miles the odometer will read


----------



## ice64berg

most u hauls are shit on power .... you should either a drive it or b . find a homie witha nice chevy 454 ... and tow it in style


----------



## -2-5-3-

> _Originally posted by bigsexy408_@Jul 5 2005, 03:54 PM
> *24" on a uhaul? lol why dont you just go to rent a car spot like avis or something
> [snapback]3366632[/snapback]​*


No one else will let you haul trailers with their trucks.

Fuck I called U-Haul today and the say .89 cents a fuckin mile I'm lookin at 300 miles! :angry:


----------



## -2-5-3-

> _Originally posted by bigsexy408_@Jul 5 2005, 03:54 PM
> *24" on a uhaul? lol why dont you just go to rent a car spot like avis or something
> [snapback]3366632[/snapback]​*


Tried Avis or something they are not set up for nor will they allow towing with they trucks.


Fuck I called U-Haul today they talkin .89 cents a mile and I'm lookin at 300 miles! :angry: 


LOL do some Ferris Bueller shit put it on jackstands and run in reverse!
HMM will it work?


----------



## draarong2004

> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@Jul 5 2005, 11:20 PM
> *Tried Avis or something they are not set up for nor will they allow towing with they trucks.
> Fuck I called U-Haul today they talkin .89 cents a mile and I'm lookin at 300 miles! :angry:
> LOL do some Ferris Bueller shit put it on jackstands and run in reverse!
> HMM will it work?
> [snapback]3368818[/snapback]​*


just like in the movie, NO, it won't work...lol
damn 89 cents a mile, i think a menards truck is cheaper....lol


----------



## RO Sleepy

i think they would notice if u disconnect it


----------



## caddyshack

if you know someone with a truck that has a tow hitch call around and se if you can rent just a trailer or a dollie to tow the car back.. Thats what me and my cuz did when he brought a 73 linlcon conti .....


----------



## BLVDCRUISER

i used ryder and budget...buget is the best i had a medium size van box truck and a large trailor


----------



## RO.LIFER

IVE UNHOOKED THE DASH ON A BUNCH RENTALS AND NEVER GOT CAUGHT!


----------



## t_durden

I knew a guy that worked for U-haul in their repair department. There is a plastic seal around the odometer cable you have to break. The guy checking the truck back in doesn't check underneath. Just make sure you put on at least a few miles so it isn't obvious. Also if you need some extra time, flatten the tire and call up their roadside service guy, you'll get an extra day for free.


----------



## Mr Impala

must new cars wont run right if u un hook it or unplug it my 96 suburban wouldnt shift to 2nd without the gauge plugged in


----------



## draarong2004

here's what you do, go buy a new gauge setup, and put it in its place


----------



## -2-5-3-

> _Originally posted by BLVDCRUISER_@Jul 7 2005, 03:03 PM
> *i used ryder and budget...buget is the best i had a medium size van box truck and a large trailor
> [snapback]3377169[/snapback]​*


Hmm...


----------



## -2-5-3-

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jul 7 2005, 09:42 PM
> *here's what you do, go buy a new gauge setup, and put it in its place
> [snapback]3379103[/snapback]​*


TOO MUCH TROUBLE FOR A RENTAL. :biggrin:


----------



## draarong2004

> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@Jul 8 2005, 05:58 PM
> *:biggrin:
> 
> TOO MUCH TROUBLE FOR A RENTAL.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3384031[/snapback]​*


not if you go steal one from the junk yard


----------



## PIMPDADDYCADDY1966

get AAA


----------



## -2-5-3-

> _Originally posted by PIMPDADDYCADDY1966_@Jul 9 2005, 03:13 PM
> *get AAA
> [snapback]3387295[/snapback]​*


 :rofl:


----------



## biggeazy-e

> _Originally posted by PIMPDADDYCADDY1966_@Jul 9 2005, 04:13 PM
> *get AAA
> [snapback]3387295[/snapback]​*


lol... 

"my car broke down, and i need a tow"

"to where??"

"umm, to the _________, you know...... where they're having the car show this weekend....."


----------



## A TODA MADRE

Im in the same boat. $400+ to San Jose :angry:


----------



## Joe6pt0

Actually you can do it....its EASY.

THere is a plastic fraud checker connector on the speedo cable near the tranny so you can't disconnect it there....

But under the dash is a different story. Just reach under the dash right behind the speedo. Press the tab in and pull the cable out...just remember to put it back and let it go up a few miles for show 

BTW---this only works on the older Uhaul trucks with mechanical odometers.....it won't work on newer Ryder or Penske with digital dashes.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Joe5pt0_@Jul 15 2005, 08:11 AM
> *Actually you can do it....its EASY.
> 
> THere is a plastic fraud checker connector on the speedo cable near the tranny so you can't disconnect it there....
> 
> But under the dash is a different story. Just reach under the dash right behind the speedo. Press the tab in and pull the cable out...just remember to put it back and let it go up a few miles for show
> 
> BTW---this only works on the older Uhaul trucks with mechanical odometers.....it won't work on newer Ryder or Penske with digital dashes.
> [snapback]3417443[/snapback]​*



yup and make sure to NOT brake the clip... but behind the dash is the only way!


----------



## A TODA MADRE

Will this work on the pickup truck rentals or just the moving trucks?


----------



## -2-5-3-

> _Originally posted by Joe5pt0_@Jul 15 2005, 07:11 AM
> *Actually you can do it....its EASY.
> 
> THere is a plastic fraud checker connector on the speedo cable near the tranny so you can't disconnect it there....
> 
> But under the dash is a different story. Just reach under the dash right behind the speedo. Press the tab in and pull the cable out...just remember to put it back and let it go up a few miles for show
> 
> BTW---this only works on the older Uhaul trucks with mechanical odometers.....it won't work on newer Ryder or Penske with digital dashes.
> [snapback]3417443[/snapback]​*


DAMN YOU GOT ME THINKIN' :0 THE TRUCKS AROUND HERE ARE GMC P/U'S THEY LOOK MAYBE BETWEEN YEARS 2000-04. I DON'T KNOW IF THEY DIGI DASH WONDER HOW I CAN FIND OUT BEFORE I RENT WITHOUT BEING OBVIOUS. 

YOU THINK THEY WOULD MAKE IT DIFFICULT TO GET TO THE GAUGE FROM THE BACK?  
I WANT TO KNOW IF I CAN DO IT BEFORE I RENT.


----------



## -2-5-3-

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jul 15 2005, 08:07 AM
> *Will this work on the pickup truck rentals or just the moving trucks?
> [snapback]3417589[/snapback]​*


I HOPE THE PICK UP'S BUT SHIT I'LL ROLL TO THE SHOW IN A BOX IF I GOT 2.


----------



## joebomber52

what is the speedo sender on the tranny like?


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by joebomber52_@Jul 16 2005, 10:54 AM
> *what is the speedo sender on the tranny like?
> [snapback]3421196[/snapback]​*



ON THE NEW CARS/TRUCKS IF YOU TAKE THE TRANNY SENSOR OUT FOR THE SPEEDO THE TRANNY WILL MISS SHIFT...SOMETIMES GETS STUCK IN 1ST OR SHIFT FROM 3RD TO 1ST...YOU CAN ONLY DISCONNECT THE SPEEDO ON THE OLDER TRUCKS WITH OUT DIGITAL READINGS..PLUS IF ITS DIGITAL THE COMPUTER STORES THE MILEAGE..


----------



## draarong2004

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jul 16 2005, 10:33 AM
> *ON THE NEW CARS/TRUCKS IF YOU TAKE THE TRANNY SENSOR OUT FOR THE SPEEDO THE TRANNY WILL MISS SHIFT...SOMETIMES GETS STUCK IN 1ST OR SHIFT FROM 3RD TO 1ST...YOU CAN ONLY DISCONNECT THE SPEEDO ON THE OLDER TRUCKS WITH OUT DIGITAL READINGS..PLUS IF ITS DIGITAL THE COMPUTER STORES THE MILEAGE..
> [snapback]3421290[/snapback]​*


do they make manual u-haul trucks?


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jul 17 2005, 09:07 AM
> *do they make manual u-haul trucks?
> [snapback]3425222[/snapback]​*



the u haul by my house has some old fords that are not digital but they also have some 98-up chevys...all if you get lucky..most likely they rent out the new ones to long haulers and the older ones to local movers..i can see them do that...


----------



## draarong2004

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jul 17 2005, 08:22 AM
> *the u haul by my house has some old fords that are not digital but they also have some 98-up chevys...all if you get lucky..most likely they rent out the new ones to long haulers and the older ones to local movers..i can see them do that...
> [snapback]3425235[/snapback]​*


i ment manual transmissions....


----------



## lowperformance2

hey this is what you do do to wal-mart buy a long needle {for threading }and a thing of super glue and a lighter.. heat up the needle slide it thro the plastic pull it back out put super glue on the end of the needle and put it backin the hole resting on one of the #'s so the odomiter wont turn.. trust me this works......... right b-4 you turn the truck back in pull the neddle out,,


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jul 17 2005, 09:32 AM
> *i ment manual transmissions....
> [snapback]3425244[/snapback]​*



not sure bro? never ran onto one


----------



## -2-5-3-

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jul 17 2005, 08:07 AM
> *do they make manual u-haul trucks?
> [snapback]3425222[/snapback]​*


Every one I have ever rented or been in has been automatic. I dont think its good to have a rental with manual go through alot of clutches.


----------



## Joe6pt0

> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@Jul 17 2005, 11:09 AM
> *Every one I have ever rented or been in has been automatic. I dont think its good to have a rental with manual go through alot of clutches.
> [snapback]3425364[/snapback]​*


The U-hauls out here have ALL old trucks for in-town and newer stuff for 1 way out of town....the one I rented awhile back was an old 70s 4 speed MANUAL big block with granny gear. But it fucked up on me  :angry: So i'll never rent Uhaul again...fuck them, those trucks are junk. 

Penske is the ONLY way to go...brand new International here with less then 3000 miles on it when I moved into the new house.


----------



## 91CADDY

I got a 85 Cutlass on the way but it needs a new engine...anybody know how much i may be paying if im trying to get a GM model engine round that year????


----------



## 816customshop

^^^LOST


----------



## 91CADDY

que?...como?


----------



## draarong2004

> _Originally posted by Joe5pt0_@Jul 17 2005, 09:37 PM
> *The U-hauls out here have ALL old trucks for in-town and newer stuff for 1 way out of town....the one I rented awhile back was an old 70s 4 speed MANUAL big block with granny gear. But it fucked up on me  :angry: So i'll never rent Uhaul again...fuck them, those trucks are junk.
> 
> Penske is the ONLY way to go...brand new International here with less then 3000 miles on it when I moved into the new house.
> [snapback]3428120[/snapback]​*


how are those ruts left behind?


----------



## -2-5-3-

FUCK IT I'M HAVIN' MY BOY HAUL MY SHIT FOR THE COST OF A ROOM. :biggrin: NO CHANCES TAKIN' :biggrin:


----------



## Joe6pt0

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jul 18 2005, 12:43 AM
> *how are those ruts left behind?
> [snapback]3428683[/snapback]​*


It didn't leave any.....plus that pic was at the old house so who cares :biggrin:


----------



## draarong2004

> _Originally posted by Joe5pt0_@Jul 20 2005, 06:45 AM
> *It didn't leave any.....plus that pic was at the old house so who cares :biggrin:
> [snapback]3441807[/snapback]​*


:roflmao: nice


----------



## lrussell67

whats the best place to rent a truck for this then. also u said they dont allow towing with their trucks but what if they dont know u will be hauling anything? i need to get my 82 year old mom because she is stranded 188 miles from home and her car just completely quit on her with several problems. i have an '05 toyota tacoma with a 2.7 litre -standard-good condition. im thinking of using my own truck and getting a tow dolly to bring it home. would it hold up?


----------



## divine69impala

lrussell67 said:


> whats the best place to rent a truck for this then. also u said they dont allow towing with their trucks but what if they dont know u will be hauling anything? i need to get my 82 year old mom because she is stranded 188 miles from home and her car just completely quit on her with several problems. i have an '05 toyota tacoma with a 2.7 litre -standard-good condition. im thinking of using my own truck and getting a tow dolly to bring it home. would it hold up?


Your cheapest bet is to get AAA plus towing. My wifes car broke down over 90 miles away and they towed it back to my town. It's like 100 bucks for the year. It took like 5 days before we could use the tow after she signed up. They say 100 miles, but I think if you need more , the will. Just check into it. A lot cheaper on gas and rental charges.


----------



## dcairns

Looked at these guys? "Towing capability—Receiver hitch allows for easy towing."

http://www.enterprisetrucks.com/truckDetailsPickup.html


----------



## caddyking

damn, "lrussell67" went way back to find this topic. i'll bump it...fuck it


----------

